# Insect mesh for existing helmet?



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2013)

looking for ideas on how to add an insect mesh to an existing helmet. Don't want to replace my new helmet - it is less than a month old.

But whilst out on Saturday I had to stop 3 times to release various insects/bugs from my hair that were caught under my helmet via the vents and one of these times I may just find out I am allergic to bee/wasp stings and would rather not!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2013)

Cut up an old pair of tights and glue the material inside?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Cut up an old pair of tights and glue the material inside?


Do you have any old tights I could use? none in this household but I have thought about the black insect netting on the windows... just don't think the glue verses new cycle helmet would be a good idea and don't have a crappy old one to test it on.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Apr 2013)

why not wear a beenie under your helmet?


----------



## ColinJ (21 Apr 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Do you have any old tights I could use? none in this household but I have thought about the black insect netting on the windows... just don't think the glue verses new cycle helmet would be a good idea and don't have a crappy old one to test it on.


I had a feeling that you might say that!

I suppose some lycra from an old pair of shorts would do the job, but it might be too warm and you'd still have the glue problem ...


V for Vengedetta said:


> why not wear a beenie under your helmet?


I wear a skull cap, a buff, or a bandana under mine. All of which are fine in cold to warm weather, but a bit much on hot days. I end up tipping cold water over my head to keep the temperature down once it gets to 25 degrees or so.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Apr 2013)

I usually wear a buff or a cycling cap underneath when I have to wear a helmet.

Otherwise, how about one of those big hair net things they use in food factories


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Apr 2013)




----------



## ianrauk (21 Apr 2013)

A buff will not stop a determined buzzy bugger stinging you. As Buff material is so thin, they just drill right through it. I know.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Apr 2013)

Rack on the back of the bike; car battery on the rack; wires up your back and one of these hanging off your helmet. Obviously for safety reasons have it hanging off the back of the helmet.


----------



## compo (21 Apr 2013)

Ladies hair net, fits over the helmet, stops insects without losing the ventilation and is virtually invisible. Cost pennies from Superdrug.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2013)

Cunobelin said:


>


I have a sun hat with a built in mossie net - purchased in swedish lappland ... it sort of reminds me of "Aliens" the way it escapes from the zipped top...


----------



## GetAGrip (21 Apr 2013)

compo said:


> Ladies hair net, fits over the helmet, stops insects without losing the ventilation and is *virtually invisible*. Cost pennies from Superdrug.







They've come along way since Ena's day then


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Apr 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I had a feeling that you might say that!
> 
> I suppose some *lycra from an old pair of shorts* would do the job, but it might be too warm and you'd still have the glue problem ....


I'm not certain I want to cut up any more of my Assos cycling kit. It was bad enough cutting off my summer longs when the dogs bit through them, despite the fact they were barely 'legal' in places, but a 2nd time? £££ =  A new helmet would be cheaper!


----------



## compo (21 Apr 2013)

GetAGrip said:


> They've come along way since Ena's day then


 
If my heart wasn't Nora's I could quite fancy Ena............


----------

